# ProSelect to Lightroom Plugin



## alleng (Jan 14, 2010)

ProSelect to Lr is a Lightroom Plugin that allows you to import ProSelect selection, order, and effect information back into Lighroom for further editing.

The ProSelect metadata is stored in custom fields for the plugin, but you can also apply ratings and colors based on the data if you wish. 

You can also filter by ProSelect information using the filter bar in Lightroom and view the Proselect metadata in after importing.


----------

